# Hamburg or Bremen?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If you could only choose one to visit which would it be?

I'm just planning our late summer trip around NL and northern D and would welcome any input from those who have been to both of these.

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone been to either?

If so I'd welcome your comments

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We drove through Northern Netherlands and Germany a couple of years ago although we didn't visit any city centres.

There are some interesting places to visit such as Papenburg where they build massive cruise liners about 30 miles inland. Seeing them being "launched" is quite a spectacle. Also the riverbank to the south west of Hamburg called the Alten Lands is attractive with a ferry to Hamburg.

heres a link

Northern Germany

We enjoyed touring Germany, not spectacular scenery as it's so flat but many interesting places.

We also did some of the Fairytale route south of Hameln a few years ago. That's nearer Munster from memory.

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Steve

Your write up will prove most useful.

We aren't tied to visiting cities so some of the places you mention may be more than adequate substitutes :wink2:

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In short Hamburg would always be my best choice. However there is a good Stellplatz in Bremen which is convenient for the city.
See Trip Advisor and Google for all the sites.
For peace and quiet we used to love the River Eider but the north east coast and Rugen are well worth visiting.
PS. Obviously Steve's link is very useful.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

When we "did" Netherlands & Germany in Oct 2015 we considered Bremen but felt that Hamburg was just a touch too far for our time constraints. We did, however, have a very enjoyable time:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-2410.html

Gordon


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Hamburg all day long, it's a great city.

You can park down beside the Fischmarkt but even better is just beside St Pauli's stadium at Heiligengeistfeld

Loads to see and do


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think it will be Hamburg.


ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Certainly Hamburg for us too, we have very good friends who live in Reinbek, not far from Hamburg and he has shown us around Hamburg - superb city, beautifully rebuilt after the Allies created so many building opportunities....

Yes, the area around is flat, as is the whole of Northern Germany and Denmark, but the welcome is real in the city and there is much to see and do.

Bremen is a nice city but it does not have so many attractions as Hamburg IMO.

Sadly, the days when you could go by ferry direct from Harwich to Hamburg have long gone, the ferry then was a great way to reduce driving times, but it was undoubtedly uneconomic so DFDS stopped it in 2002 (I think it used to be operated by Prinz Line but may be wrong)...... The nearest route now is to Esbjerg in Denmark or Amsterdam but those are not particularly cheap routes IMO and Esbjerg is 270km from Hamburg...

Dave


----------

